# Knee Problem's



## Packedpow (Dec 13, 2021)

Do lots of physio/stretching plus proper one leg squats. Depending on your injury, it could be beneficial to gradually move to a less supportive brace so that your not getting any imbalances in muscle strength around that knee. Best to get a professional opinion though! I ride with soft neoprene knee sleeves for warmth padding and compression, and that keeps them happy even after hard days of chatter or big impacts. As far as stance try out small changes and see what feels best?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

alex_the_snowboarder said:


> Hi, i recently got back into snowboarding but i do have some knee problems that were caused by a snowboarding accident about 6 years ago. just wondering if there was any tips that someone could give me. i have bought a brace for my left knee as it is that knee that got hurt and im also riding regular. I am wondering about the angles that my binding should be at to reduce tension on my knee? If anyone has any other tips and or suggestion that would be really appreciated. Thank you


Check out Kneesovertoesguy. Saw improvements after 5 weeks with his exercises.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Stance will be the biggest factor in your setup, it can be tempting to go too wide but you need the strength to do so, else your knees will suffer. As for angles, just try to release any force your knee is fighting against by adjusting them, you should just be conformable. For me that meant more negative on the back foot at some point, but it could be anything and you should feel it pretty obviously.

Deep squats, one leg squat, balance board exercices and basically all exercices that helps you using your glutes over your quads will help your knee too.


----------



## alex_the_snowboarder (Dec 13, 2021)

Etienne said:


> Stance will be the biggest factor in your setup, it can be tempting to go too wide but you need the strength to do so, else your knees will suffer. As for angles, just try to release any force your knee is fighting against by adjusting them, you should just be conformable. For me that meant more negative on the back foot at some point, but it could be anything and you should feel it pretty obviously.
> 
> Deep squats, one leg squat, balance board exercices and basically all exercices that helps you using your glutes over your quads will help your knee too.


Merci beaucoup etienne


----------



## alex_the_snowboarder (Dec 13, 2021)

BXNoob said:


> Check out Kneesovertoesguy. Saw improvements after 5 weeks with his exercises.


I will do Thankyou


----------



## alex_the_snowboarder (Dec 13, 2021)

Packedpow said:


> Do lots of physio/stretching plus proper one leg squats. Depending on your injury, it could be beneficial to gradually move to a less supportive brace so that your not getting any imbalances in muscle strength around that knee. Best to get a professional opinion though! I ride with soft neoprene knee sleeves for warmth padding and compression, and that keeps them happy even after hard days of chatter or big impacts. As far as stance try out small changes and see what feels best?


I will try that, the brace i have right now is NEENCA Professional Knee... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07R716SDC?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share But i haven’t tried it yet but i will this weekend when it opens


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

Strengthen the muscles around the knee. Squats are good if you can do them. If you can't then do other ones until you can. Healiscus.


----------

